# Soundiron - Voice of Wind (Adey): A Review



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi composers! Let's dive into this wonderful new solo vocal library today from Soundiron. Please enjoy!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 9, 2018)

Thank-you for another capable and useful Review. I came very close to purchase at Intro, and regretted missing the attractive pricing. Your specific points in this review set expectations far better now. Slow, melodic lines will be acceptable usage for my needs. 
Hoping for Holiday promo close to Intro offer !  Your price comment was even lower and far from current amount.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi composers! Let's dive into this wonderful new solo vocal library today from Soundiron. Please enjoy!


I’ve almost bought this library twice, once when it was announced and again when it was on sale for BF, but I wasn’t able to get a good sense of its workflow from the official videos. This should be very useful. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 9, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I’ve almost bought this library twice, once when it was announced and again when it was on sale for BF, but I wasn’t able to get a good sense of its workflow from the official videos. This should be very useful. Thanks!


My pleasure!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 9, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Thank-you for another capable and useful Review. I came very close to purchase at Intro, and regretted missing the attractive pricing. Your specific points in this review set expectations far better now. Slow, melodic lines will be acceptable usage for my needs.
> Hoping for Holiday promo close to Intro offer !  Your price comment was even lower and far from current amount.


Glad I can help


----------



## nathantboler (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey Chris, thanks for making this video. 

As for the Legato transition - you have the legato knob turned all the way down to 0%, which is the slowest possible legato transition between notes. I would recommend turning that up for faster transitions and playing. It will also help a lot with the half step transition you talked about.

In addition, you may want to experiment with the Offset and Attack knobs.
I use Offset a lot especially on Staccatos to tighten up the attacks, and in general if you're playing more quickly, you want faster attacks.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey Nathan, thanks for clearing that up! Great job with the library


----------



## monsieurpooh (Jan 27, 2020)

nathantboler said:


> Hey Chris, thanks for making this video.
> 
> As for the Legato transition - you have the legato knob turned all the way down to 0%, which is the slowest possible legato transition between notes. I would recommend turning that up for faster transitions and playing. It will also help a lot with the half step transition you talked about.
> 
> ...



That is just misleading to say it's just an issue of transition settings. It is very likely a bug in the scripting software, crossfading in the wrong legato patch during the downward half-step, which does not happen for any other transition. As shown in the video during the downward half-step, it will play the reversed legato transition offset by -1 (e.g. when going from Db to C, instead fading in the transition from Db to C, the script incorrectly picked the transition from B natural to C). This scripting bug significantly tarnishes an otherwise amazing sample library; I'm really surprised it shipped this way and no one noticed.


----------



## nathantboler (Jan 27, 2020)

monsieurpooh said:


> That is just misleading to say it's just an issue of transition settings. It is very likely a bug in the scripting software, crossfading in the wrong legato patch during the downward half-step, which does not happen for any other transition. As shown in the video during the downward half-step, it will play the reversed legato transition offset by -1 (e.g. when going from Db to C, instead fading in the transition from Db to C, the script incorrectly picked the transition from B natural to C). This scripting bug significantly tarnishes an otherwise amazing sample library; I'm really surprised it shipped this way and no one noticed.



That's incorrect.

This library was recorded in whole steps. Any time you are moving a half step, there is a good chance you are using a pitched up or down sample, and that can sound unnatural if it was supposed to be the same note you were just playing as the pre-transition.
There are things you can do to improve that, like increasing the legato speed as I recommended above.
Realistically there isn't a large slur/transition to be had when moving a half step.


----------

